# Aquatic Abbreviations



## AlexisPets (Aug 27, 2009)

I've noticed in other chatrooms that some people aren't really aware of what abbreviations stand for when used. I myself had that problem and every so often I still encounter that. As I'm sure we all do. Abbreviation are being invented by people all the time....especially chatters on the net and hardcore texters....lol. I made up, brb15, meaning I'll be right back in 15 minutes. An hour would be: brb1hr an hour and 25 minutes would be brb1hr25. I also made up bbl5:30 meaning I'll be back later at 5:30 Ok, I just added to existing ones, none-the-less, they came from me. 

Anyway, I thought it would be a good idea to post some abbreviations as it pertains to the aquarium hobby, so here they are, the ones that I know of anyway. If you know other ones, please feel free to post, for I'm sure there are some I probably missed or don't know. 

The ones I know or remember are as follows:

SW = Saltwater
FW = Freshwater
WC = Water Change or Wild Caught
BS = Brine Shrimp, and not the other thing that most of us like to use in our daily lives...LOL!!! After all, remember, this pertains to aquariums. 
DISC = Discus
PR = Parent Raised
TR = Tank Raised
HOB = Hang On Back
HOBF = Hang On Back Filter
LFS = Local Fish Store
LPS = Local Pet Store
POTM = Photo Of The Month
TOTM = Tank Of The Month
LS = Light Strip
FOWLR = Fish Only With Live Rock
FF = Fish Forums
FO = Fish Only
LR = Live Rock

Anyway, please stick to abbs. pertaining to aquariums....thanks!!!


----------

